# Contador/descontador de 4 dígitos con base tiempo.



## Scarface (Nov 8, 2006)

Buenas! Escribo porque necesito algo de ayuda jeje

Debo realizar un proyecto como el que reza el título, en concreto es un contador/descontador de 4 dígitos, con base de tiempos incluida, y visualización con pantalla de cristal líquido.

Bueno, estoy un poco perdido y no se por donde empezar, ya que no acabo de entender muy bien en que consiste lo de la base de tiempos. Tampoco estoy muy seguro de que pantalla sería buena para utilizar.

Apenas acabo de empezar a planteármelo, si alguien es tan amable de echarme una mano, a medida que avance ya iré poniendo mis progresos, pero me haríais un favor echándome una manita 

Bueno, un saludo a todos, a ver si tengo suerte de encontrar una alma caritativa por aquí.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 8, 2006)

Hola Scarface:

Supongo que lo de base de tiempo incluída es que el circuito debe tener su propia señal de "reloj", para que funcione el contador. Esta señal es cuadrada, aon la frecuencia que más te convenga, la puedes realizar fácilmente, te dejo un link con un tutorial en el foro, del 555.

El contador podría ser un MC14029, que es un contador binario ascendente/descendente ajustable.

El decodificador de BCD a 7 segmentos se puede hacer con el MC14511, y con adaptaciones a la salida, puedes usarlo para le LCD.
Te dejo un link con varios tipos de LCD's.

Espero y te sea útli la información.


----------



## Scarface (Nov 9, 2006)

Gracias por la respuesta.   A ver, iré por partes ops: 

Hoy, mirándome un poco el tema, había pensado usar 4 contadores de 0 a 9, uno para cada dígito, conectados en cascada. Controlando el contador que representa el dígito de más a la derecha había pensado hacer que, cuando pasara de 9 a 0, hiciera que el siguiente contador avanzara una unidad, siendo este las decenas. Y así sucesivamente. Cuando pasara de 0 a 9 pues al revés, haciendo que el siguiente descontara una unidad.

Mirando la tabla de la verdad del que me recomiendas me surgen un par de dudas:



Según veo aquí, cuando el carry in es 1, el contador no realiza el conteo. Entonces, el primer contador, que sería el dígito de la derecha, debería ponerle un carry conectado a masa (o a tensión si está negado, que no me queda del todo claro ), como podría hacer para que contara hasta 9 y de ahí volver a 0 y que en ese momento me saque por el carry out al carry in del siguiente la señal para que el siguiente contador se activara? 

Además, según esto que te planteo, debería conectar las señales de up/down todas al mismo punto, para que contara por igual, contando las decenas, centenas, etc, únicamente cuando le llegue la señal de carry adecuada desde el anterior contador.

Este planteamiento me podría funcionar, no? Aunque, como te digo, no me queda del todo claro como establecer el conteo de 0 a 9 y que al cambiar o de 9 a 0 o de 0 a 9 saque el carry adecuado ops: 

Gracias de antemano tio!


----------



## Scarface (Nov 9, 2006)

Por cierto, que me dices de este contador. Podría ser mejor, no?

Graciaaaaaaaaaas! DD


----------



## Apollo (Nov 9, 2006)

Hola Scarface:

El contador trae internamente los circuitos para hacer que cuente de 0 a 9 (decimal) o de 0 a 15 (binario), este control se realiza por el pin 9.

El carry IN o carry OUT se utilizan para evitar que el siguiente contador se mueva hasta que se llega al final de la cuenta (ya sea binario o decimal). Ya que en el pin 15 (clk), siempre están presentes los pulsos del reloj. Y si no conectaras los acarreos, los contadores siempre estarían en movimiento.

Como puedes ver en el diagrama de tiempos (con el contador activado como decimal), La señal de carry OUT ("A"), sólo se activa (cambia el estado BAJO) al llegar al número 9, permitiendo que el siguiente contador sume o reste un número a su cuenta.

También puedes ver cómo puedes ver en el carry IN ("B") Obliga al contador a permanecer en la cuenta "0", hasta que vuelve a su estado inactivo (BAJO).

El contador TTL (74LS190) también puede servirte para el propósito, su funcionamiento es casi el mismo, pero este no cuenta con al circuito de cuenta en decimal, habría que hacerlo externamente.


----------



## Scarface (Nov 23, 2006)

Tengo prácticamente el montaje terminado, pero con el display no me aclaro.

Ya tengo puestos los contadores, el timer con pulsos de un segundo, pero con el display no entiendo nada del data sheet. Al final he comprado un display de 3 dígitos y medio, un JH017, porque no encontraba de 4 dígitos y el profe nos los sugirió. Pero no encuentro datasheet de este LCD y no me queda claro como conectarlo. En teoría me serviría con un convertidor BCD a 7 segmentos con resistencias para no quemar el display.

A ver si consigo encontrar el esquema porque es lo único que me falta...

Gracias por tu ayuda tio!


----------



## Apollo (Nov 23, 2006)

Hola Scarface:

Este integrado es otro decodificador de BCD a 7 segmentos CMOS, el 4544, en el datasheet, viene un pequeño diagrama de cómo conectarlo a un LCD. espero y te sirva el ejemplo.

Un saludo al foro


----------



## Scarface (Nov 26, 2006)

Gracias por la ayuda!

Ya está todo montado, pero hay algo que no acabo de entender. Los contadores, empiezan la cuenta desde un número cualquiera. Tengo los Jams conectados a masa, al igual que el Preset enable. Con lo que deberían empezar desde 0, pero no es así, empiezan desde cualquier posición. Si conecto el Preset a tensión, entonces se queda el contador parado en el número que le introduzco desde los Jams, en este caso 0.

No entiendo mu bien porque pasa esto. El martes presentaré lo que tengo montado hasta ahora (aún me quedaría poner algún sistema para elegir cuenta ascendento o descendete, que se pare, etc...) y le preguntaré al profe a ver si puede sacarme de la duda.

De nuevo, gracias por todo.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 27, 2006)

Hola Scarface:

Me parece perfecto que ya lo tengas armado y funcionando   

Hay veces que no puedes evitar este efecto de que los contadores se muevan, para evitar ese efecto, los inhibes por cierto tiempo al conectar el circuito, con las entadas de SET y RESET o como vengan marcadas para ese integrado.

No siempre los pines de SET o PRESET, funcionan conectándolos a tierra, a veces necesitan ir a al +, checa bien ese dato en el datasheet.  

Un saludo al foro


----------



## Scarface (Nov 28, 2006)

Gracias por contestar. Lo que haré será conectar los presets a un interruptor, para que al conectar el circuito me salga el número que estoy introduciendo desde la entrada y una vez que esté el número en pantalla habilitaré la cuenta. Es una solución cutre pero no veo otra salida jajaj

Un saludo!


----------



## pocho0793 (Mar 28, 2009)

Disculpen, a mi tambien me urge un circuito de un contador descontador de personas, por favor envienmelo a mi e-mail si les es posible

Gracias de antemano: Pocho


----------

